# Finally... Saturday morning report



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

Whacked em during mid morning/late morning bite. Trout were consistently under or around any bait that passed by. First spot of morning was dirty and had too much weed to make fighting waves worth it. Cleaner water at second spot worked out much better. Fifth surf attempt this summer and finally found some fish to show for it. Really no excuse for not finishing the 3 man off, I had some serious line issues today with random breaks on hook sets. Oh well, had a blast! Didn't see many others catching or even really attempting it this morning but I'm sure quite a few guys found them too.

Stay salty
~Buckags


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

That has to be a recycled picture.  Just messing with you, nice work.

We tried everything from Thursday evening until today at about 10:30am. Tried fishing the surf, then drum bay, then back to the surf, then the surf this morning then christmas bay later in the morning. Three man team and we ended with nothing.

It sure wasn't flat and the weed just sucks. It was almost there this morning and I guess I could see someone catching a few but it was pretty disappointing.

I need a day of success because after this trip it just makes me dislike the coast. Hot, dirty, seaweed everywhere and no fish. :headknock:headknock

Oh, last trip my buddy found two hypodermic needles in the sand so be careful out there.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

That's a good trip.

I went to Bryan Beach. Water was sandy green but fishable. Very little weed in the water. 

Strung 2 fish. Bait was off and on here and there.

Plenty of Jacks in the surf. Not the big bruisers but the 8-12 pound variety.

Caught one but fortunately on three others the hooks pulled loose. 

Saw one person with 5 trout but didn't see anyone else catch a trout.

Water was getting worse when I left at near 1:00PM. Water at the Brazos if off color.

Forecast is for an increasing south wind after today. Especially at mid week, the forecast is for 3-5 foot seas.


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

Not a recycled picture, thankfully haha. I told my buddy, one who was with me this morning that if I didn't catch anything this morning, then Mother Nature would win and would break my summer surf spirits.

We wasted our time for the first hour and a half of light about 2 miles south of SLP before I finally moved. The combo of windy chop, dirty water, weeds and my fear of walking through the 10 yards of weed/needles on the beach makes it hard to enjoy getting skunked..

It's just so dang fun when it works out for you, it makes the bad trips worth it and keeps me coming back.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I took my fiancÃ© out and got ahold of a trout and 2 whiting on live shrimp. AND the big win of taking her with me is that I got the all clear to buy myself a boat. THANK YOU for not letting the surf be flat like I was intending! All in all surfside jetty was packed and so were the waders. Left around 8:30 after letting her get beat up by the waves a bit.


KILL EM' ALL!!


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

That's pure genius. I'll take my other half next time it's waist high and see if I can't catch a boat myself! I'd consider your day a booming success.


----------



## Hogslayer5l (Feb 15, 2013)

What were yal using? Arites or croaks or shrimp?


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

BuckAgs said:


> Not a recycled picture, thankfully haha. I told my buddy, one who was with me this morning that if I didn't catch anything this morning, then Mother Nature would win and would break my summer surf spirits.
> 
> We wasted our time for the first hour and a half of light about 2 miles south of SLP before I finally moved. The combo of windy chop, dirty water, weeds and my fear of walking through the 10 yards of weed/needles on the beach makes it hard to enjoy getting skunked..
> 
> It's just so dang fun when it works out for you, it makes the bad trips worth it and keeps me coming back.


Hmm, I wonder if I saw you. Two guys park right down from us and looked like they were in the water around 6 or so then packed up and left only after a little bit. We probably should have done the same but by the time I took down my tent and packed up then moved, the bite would be over. Oh well, hopefully July and August will be better. I am due for a good trip.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice haul, I'm glad someone is catching fish.


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

We caught fish on shrimp and artificial. We found a bite that lasted from about 830-1030. Nothing before or after except a few smacks and whiting.


----------

